# SOS Fink Commander ne reconnait plus Fink



## hi_RAM (13 Septembre 2005)

J'ai encore du faire une fausse manip...

La fenetre de Fink commander est désespérement vide... et si j'essaye de faire une màj...

Error:  FinkCommander was unable to determine the owner of /sw/bin/fink.
For security reasons, FinkCommander will not run /sw/bin/fink unless it can determine that it is owned by root.


Que dois-je faire....


----------



## Alx (13 Septembre 2005)

Tu dois rentrer dans le Terminal:
 sudo chown -R root /sw

et tu rentres ton mot de passe root.
Ensuite...... ca devrait marcher 

En realite tant que tu n'as pas attribue les autorisations au dossier SW, tu ne pourras pas faire grand chose. 
J'ai deja eu le meme probleme que toi.


----------



## hi_RAM (13 Septembre 2005)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois rentrer dans le Terminal:
> sudo chown -R root /sw
> 
> et tu rentres ton mot de passe root.
> Ensuite...... ca devrait marcher



J'ai entré la commande : j'obtiens :
sudo chown -R root/sw
usage: chown [-fhv] [-R [-H | -L | -P]] owner[:group] file ...
       chown [-fhv] [-R [-H | -L | -P]] :group file ...

Toujours le même message...

J'ai une sauvegarde de mon fichier /sw... je peux le remplacer simplement ou y-a-til une manière propre...


----------



## hi_RAM (13 Septembre 2005)

Précisions j'ai comparé avec ma sauvegarde le dossier /sw/bin ne comportait plus ni fink ni fink-virtual-pkgs

je les ai replacé et j'obiiens :

Can't locate Fink/Services.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /sw/lib/perl5/5.8.1/darwin-thread-multi-2level /sw/lib/perl5/5.8.1 /sw/lib/perl5 /System/Library/Perl/5.8.1/darwin-thread-multi-2level /System/Library/Perl/5.8.1 /Library/Perl/5.8.1/darwin-thread-multi-2level /Library/Perl/5.8.1 /Library/Perl /Network/Library/Perl/5.8.1/darwin-thread-multi-2level /Network/Library/Perl/5.8.1 /Network/Library/Perl .) at /sw/bin/fink line 166.

Mon problème de départ est que j'avais essayé l'astuce donnée dans le n°49 "Utiliser Fink avec X11.app"...


----------



## Alx (14 Septembre 2005)

hi_RAM a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entré la commande : j'obtiens :
> sudo chown -R root/sw
> usage: chown [-fhv] [-R [-H | -L | -P]] owner[:group] file ...
> chown [-fhv] [-R [-H | -L | -P]] :group file ...
> ...



Tu as oublie de mettre l'espace entre "root/sw", tu dois faire:

*sudo chown -R root /sw*


----------



## hi_RAM (14 Septembre 2005)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublie de mettre l'espace entre "root/sw", tu dois faire:
> 
> *sudo chown -R root /sw*



Cela ne change rien même messages si fink et fink-virtual-pkgs present ou non dans /sw/bin

Fink refusant bien entendu de se réinstaller il y a un moyen pour le 'reconstituer' ?


----------



## FjRond (14 Septembre 2005)

hi_RAM a dit:
			
		

> Fink refusant bien entendu de se réinstaller il y a un moyen pour le 'reconstituer' ?


Oui, supprimer le répertoire /sw et tout réinstaller
Comment avez-vous remplacé /sw par sa sauvegarde ? Un simple glisser-déposer ne peut pas fonctionner, parce que manquent les ressources fork. Il faut utiliser CCCloner (ou la commande ditto ou encore CpMac).
D'autre part, même avec ces logiciels de copie, il peut arriver que les autorisations ne soient pas correctes. D'où la pertinence de la commande : 
	
	



```
$ sudo chown -R root:admin /sw
```


----------



## hi_RAM (14 Septembre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Oui, supprimer le répertoire /sw et tout réinstaller



C'est ce que je viens de faire... cela mouline pour réinstaller sane...



> Comment avez-vous remplacé /sw par sa sauvegarde ? Un simple glisser-déposer ne peut pas fonctionner, parce que manquent les ressources fork. Il faut utiliser CCCloner (ou la commande ditto ou encore CpMac).
> D'autre part, même avec ces logiciels de copie, il peut arriver que les autorisations ne soient pas correctes. D'où la pertinence de la commande :
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas essayer j'avais naivement remis la sauvegarde de fink et fink-virtual-pkgs pr simple glisser/déposser...

Cela dit pour résumer si je fais une sauvegarde de /sw par SilverKeeper par exemple je ne peux pas le réinstaller ensuite ? sinon que faut-il faire il me semble avoir lu dans"A vos Mac" mais quel n° que quelqu'un avait plusieures copies de /sw...


----------



## FjRond (15 Septembre 2005)

hi_RAM a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas essayer j'avais naivement remis la sauvegarde de fink et fink-virtual-pkgs pr simple glisser/déposser...
> Cela dit pour résumer si je fais une sauvegarde de /sw par SilverKeeper par exemple je ne peux pas le réinstaller ensuite ? sinon que faut-il faire il me semble avoir lu dans"A vos Mac" mais quel n° que quelqu'un avait plusieures copies de /sw...


Il est possible de réinstaller une copie, mais mieux vaut le faire avec un logiciel qui conserve toutes les ressources des applications, ce que ne fait pas le glisser/déposer.
Personnellement, je l'ai fait avec Personal Backup d'Intego et ça a marché. Mais il a fallu que je redéfinisse l'utilisateur et le groupe manuellement avec chown.


----------

